# Ozark Jewels in Need of Prayer



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I've been speaking with Emily. Some hay she picked up yesterday has had an adverse - and potentially devastating - effect on her herd.

Please pray for the goats' recovery, as well as for Emily and her brother Andrew, who are doing everything they can to save the herd. Her beautiful Camaro is in particular need for prayer at this time. 

Thanks, Goat Folk.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh noooooooo. How horrible. Praying, praying praying.


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Praying! How awful!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Praying here.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

praying


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Praying they will recover.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

OH NO!!!! Pony.. we aren't that far away.. is there anything she needs??? Ringers?? antitoxin???... we are more then ready & willing to load up and head her way... this is awful

susie, mo ozarks

(((just talked to Emily... we are heading to her place now...keep her & the goats in your thoughts.. it's bad)))


----------



## Steph in MT (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh how awful! Will be sending good wishes and healing thoughts their way.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh no I am so sorry. We are praying.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh no wish we were closer to go help. Sending the most positive thoughts helpful.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Oh my gosh. Prayers, ringing a bell, thinking positive thoughts.

Alice


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

OH,NO! She does NOT need a problem of these proportions! Lots of prayers for our dear friend Emily and all of her beautiful goats!


----------



## noeskimo (Mar 17, 2011)

I envisioning the herd surrounded by a fence of protection.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

And a host of goat angels with their wings spread helping her herd recover.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Prayers, hugs & positive thoughts.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Holding Emily and her goats in my thoughts and prayers today. So terrible about the hay harming them.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Hugs and healing thoughts headed her way. I wish we closer so we could help with something, even if it was just getting someone a much needed drink or holding a goat.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

Emily, you're in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Oh no! Sorry to hear this.... thinking of you Ozark Jewels!


----------



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

So sorry to hear, she and everyone are in my thoughts.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Prayers said. This is just awful news. My thoughts are with them.


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

Sending Up Prayers That All Is Well and Emily's Herd Is Safe and Well... Please Our Lord Jesus Hear All The Prayers and Place Your Healing Hands Around Emily's Percious Herd and Give Emily The Strength And Knowledge To Get Her Herd Through This.


----------



## Aimee (Nov 8, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. I will be praying.

My bottle baby goats came from there.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Praying!! I can't imagine the fight she has on her hands right now! Yarrow, I'm glad you're available to help her!!


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Is everyone else on edge waiting for word? This makes me so nervous. Emily is so careful and such a good goat woman. Still praying for them.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

it is horrible if you feed your goats hay in the believe that there is no harm just to discover there was something poison or blister beetle or whatever in there. 
i just hope there will be no loss of any animal. 
sending lots of positive thoughts towards emily


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Sherry in Iowa said:


> Is everyone else on edge waiting for word? This makes me so nervous. Emily is so careful and such a good goat woman. Still praying for them.


YES! That's the reason I'm hanging out on here so much even though there is company over. I keep checking in to see if there is news.


----------



## Cindy in KY (May 10, 2002)

Such horrible news. Praying for Angels to watch over them.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh this is not good  Sending all the prayers in the world to you Emily!!!


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

That is so terrible to hear! I do hope they pull through. What an awful feeling.


----------



## Hank (Oct 14, 2009)

Just keeping this bumped up top.
I can't think of anyone better to handle something like this than Emily.
Hope all is going well.

Hank
www.doublemfarmandchuckwagon.webs.com


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I hope we get an update soon.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

Keeping you and the herd in our thoughts tonight Emily. Hope it is not as bad as our imagination is telling us.

Going to go give our gals a big hug, especially the ones from you.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Oh no! I will keep Emily and her goaties in my thoughts, wishing for fast and full recovery.

What can a person do when they get a bad batch of hay? Is there any recourse? Do hay sellers carry insurance for this kind of thing? I can't imagine if an entire herd was lost because of it, that would carry enormous emotional and financial loss.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Oh gosh that is just awful! Big prayers for her and the herd. I wish I was closer to lend a hand. Poor Emily and poor goats


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

<<<hugs>> and good thoughts to Emily and her family- both two and four legged.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

:Bawling::Bawling: we are back home.... 

heartbreaking & devastating losses have happened.. (I fear more will not make it thru the night).. it's not the entire herd (bottle babies, some milkers are fine..) The bucks, the yearlings and some of the milkers however are very, very sick.. it's the hay.. just not sure what exactly.. poisoning of some sort.. maybe Organophosphate poisoning.. possibly even botulism.. Emily now has all the drugs that can help keep them alive... now it's just wait and see (keep the prays coming..)

Jessie & I are simply stunned...We cried the entire trip home...We were just at Emily's 2 weeks ago.. Now to see her beautiful herd going thru this.. there are simply no words to describe it.. We are grieving with Emily .. as I know all of you will be..) Please be patient for updates (please don't try to call her right away.. she is still in the midst of battle in an attempt to save her herd.. then she's going to need some time to process what has happened and to grieve)

This could happen to any of us... hug you goats tight tonight.. you just never know when they will suddenly be taken from you...

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

How horrendous. I don't know what else to say..........


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

My heart goes out to her  . After losing half of our alpaca herd last year I unfortunately know a little bit about how she feels right now. I would never wish this on my worst enemy


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh, how horrible horrible! This is heartbreaking!

Thank-you for the update, Susie.


----------



## eross230 (Apr 28, 2006)

Prayers, prayers and more prayers for Emily and her herd. Thanks for the update.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh no! This is absolutely awful! I just got a buckling from her herd and I love him. Reading this just brings tears to my eyes. I hope they pull through. I'll be praying for her.


----------



## Steph in MT (Sep 26, 2004)

Thank you for going to help and giving us all an update. 
What a nightmare this must be to go through.
I hope Emily feels us all there with her in spirit holding her up and giving her and her goats strength...


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh no!! I wish I had logged in sooner. Em you are in my thoughts and prayers. I am hoping the best for you and your babies. Yarrow thank you so much for the update.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

This is just terrible. Thanks for the update. Emily is in for a long night I'm afraid


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh no, how horrible. My heart goes out to Emily and her goats. So terrible. Her beautiful goats.


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

Pony said:


> I've been speaking with Emily. Some hay she picked up yesterday has had an adverse - and potentially devastating - effect on her herd.
> 
> Please pray for the goats' recovery, as well as for Emily and her brother Andrew, who are doing everything they can to save the herd. Her beautiful Camaro is in particular need for prayer at this time.
> 
> Thanks, Goat Folk.


Omigosh, *nooooo*.

Of course, prayer and Reiki on its way.

Sue


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I am so sad about this. I will be praying and Emily and her goats will be on my mind constantly..I'm so sorry. And feel helpless  ((((HUGS EMILY))))


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yarrow, thank you for helping, posting updates, etc.

What a devastating turn of events.

Huggs,
Alice


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Talking to Susie right now. 

It's very bad. Please keep praying. This is beyond a nightmare, and as Yarrow said, it could have happened to any of us.

Oh, my poor friend Emily... My heart is aching for you, and I am praying for your deliverance from this horror.


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

so sorry... :*(


----------



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

How Horrible, so sorry.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

So devastating! Emily when this is over and you are ready I've got babies due in 3 weeks and I will happily donate a couple to your recovery. Your in my prayers. Hugs


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

how awful. I am wishing her the very best.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Hugs, prayers, and strong positive thoughts being sent to Emily.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I am so very sorry to hear this. Makes what I've been through with gangrene mastitis and losing one doe seem like not so much after all.

Yarrow, if the goats were poisoned, I would highly recommend large doses of echinacea. If you have a tincture, make sure it tingles your tongue and give 2 tablespoons for an adult doe 3 times per day- if alcohol extracted, pout a little boiling water over it first and give a couple mins to let the alcohol dissipate out. If just dry herb/root, make a very strong tea and give what you can get down them up to a cup or so. It is very good for poison. Also liver and kidney supportive herbs will help since they will take the brunt of it.

I am not that far and if I can do anything that can help, please let me know. I have a ton of herbs here. My number is on my website.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Minelson said:


> I am so sad about this. I will be praying and Emily and her goats will be on my mind constantly..I'm so sorry. And feel helpless  ((((HUGS EMILY))))


Ditto. I'm keeping your animal and human families in my thoughts Emily.


----------



## firefly81 (Jan 17, 2007)

Prayers going your way emily.... so sorry
if there is anything we can do let us know


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh this is just awful......... I'm so sorry...... Will keep Emily & her herd in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

So sorry to hear this. Adding my prayers here for strength, courage & healing and to pull through.
In Jesus Name.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

What a nightmare- hoping that they start recovering soon.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I just got home from work & seen this thread so I'm sending Huge prayers & thoughts your way Emily. I just wish there was more I could do from here. What a terrible nightmare & I am so very sorry for your losses, I'm praying for the rest of them to recover.

I feel like Minelson, so helpless & so worried!
Thanks for the update Susie & Pony.


----------



## Ranger (Aug 6, 2010)

I just logged on and saw this. Emily, I'm sending every bit of love and health your way that I have in me. If there is anything that you need let me know and I will do my best to get it to you. 

I don't have any babies on the way right now, but I would be more than happy to donate some when I do.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

This makes me so sad. Prayers for all involved.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Oh no :Bawling:. Prayers going out to you Emily!

Justine


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Hope they start turning around soon... poor Emily!!!


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

I am so sorry, I can't begin to imagine how this feels. Praying like crazy!


----------



## Hank (Oct 14, 2009)

There are no words left in me......praying for you all Emily.

Hank
www.doublemfarmandchuckwagon.webs.com


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

wow, I just saw this. I'm speechless. sending love and healing to Emily's herd


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I just got home from work and saw this too  I didn't know something like that could happen, I hope they get better


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

Hope this morning brings news of recovering goats.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Sending good wishes and prayers to Emily.

Pony and Yarrow, have any of the goats actually died from this or are they just very sick? Man, like Emily needs one more straw!


----------



## Lovin' FarmLife (Sep 14, 2009)

Sending more prayers your way, Emily... <<<hugs>>>


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Still worried about Emily's goats & hope there holding up as well as they can during this. Any updates Susie(yarrow) or Pony? Just let us know when you can please. I'm sure I can speak for all of us here & we are all so concerned for them.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

I know everyone is waiting for news... I don't think any of us have talked to Emily since last night.. (no more had died at that point, -9pm- but those that were gravely ill, hadn't improved either)... 

Joan Coolidge (Amberwood) called me about an hour ago.. She will be seeing Emily later today and will call me with an update (of course I will post here, as soon as I know more)... Joan did mention that the hay is being saved, to be sent for analysis... If I understood correctly the seller has or will be contacted, in an attempt to keep this from happening anywhere else (((I don't know the specifics .. names.. ect.. BUT.. I would be cautious about any hay purchases from farms in the area between Willow Springs & Cabool until the tests are back & the exact cause is found )))

again, sorry I don't have more news this morning.. but when I do speak with Emily (or Joan) later today.. I will send along all of your well wishes and prayers... It will touch Emily's heart, I'm sure to know how much you all care...

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Yarrow..I can't get this situation out of my mind. It's a great heads up for Mo livestock owners on where not to buy hay until this is investigated further.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Thank you Susie, for the update. It took me forever to fall asleep last night, knowing that while I was comfortable in my bed, Emily was out fighting for the life of her herd. This just break my heart. Sending more hugs and lots of love Emily's way.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> Thank you Susie, for the update. It took me forever to fall asleep last night, knowing that while I was comfortable in my bed, Emily was out fighting for the life of her herd. This just break my heart. Sending more hugs and lots of love Emily's way.


Me too! I tear up everytime I come here & read the new posts. After all the troubles with the dairy awhile back & now this, my heart just breaks for all of them.


----------



## Govero Farms (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh my gosh. It is awful. I hope the goats will be okay. SIGH.

I am wondering if the people use the sewage to put in the field.. Because my husband said that sometimes the sewage can make the animal sick and I cant think of that word right now. SIGH... It is crazy!! It is scary too!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the update...I am so upset about this I can't seem to pry myself away from the forum.  I am also very emotional about it too!!  Praying!!!


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Govero Farms, are you thinking of sludge?


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I am just sick thinking about this. 

What about Nitrite poisoning? Especially with the dry year we had. 

http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/__data/as...itrate-and-nitrite-poisoning-in-livestock.pdf

Yarrow, what kind of hay was it? Grass or alfalfa?


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I am sorry she has lost goats, I hope she has saved the rest  

It is a scary thought that you buy hay thinking it is good and then something like this happens. 

I am thinking of you Emily and I hope that the rest are getting better. 


SG I think I read it was organic alfalfa.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Oh my gosh. I am praying hard for her herd. I am so sorry. 

I had no idea anything like this could happen. It never crossed my mind that you could get hay from someone that would kill your goats. Wow. That is just so scary. 

I am thinking of her and praying for her goats.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

southerngurl said:


> I am just sick thinking about this.
> 
> What about Nitrite poisoning? Especially with the dry year we had.
> 
> ...


 I was thinking Nitrite too.. I know it was supposedly organic alfalfa.. but the bale I was looking thru (smelling, staring at.. but too afraid to taste!) had A LOT of clover in it.. no sign of any mold ect.. 

symptom wise.. they were drooling, mouth/nose.. the ones that could still get to their feet were staggering.. just aimless wandering. (it wasn't just the staggers. .they were doing this weird stiff legged thing too) just peddling in the air when they fell... like they just HAD to keep moving.. they would bump into a fence or tree and fall down, only to stagger back up and try to stand again.. (then they would get really bad and just stay down).. I could see tremors in their muscles.. their pupils were tiny & tight (they didn't open up when I covered up their eyes and made it dark).. there was some bloating.. obvious pain (grinding teeth, calling out, head pressing).. 

we finally got a bottle of Atropine..using Dex/Banamine & CMPK too (calcium gluconate is used in black widow spider bites for the spasms caused by the neurotoxin.. I remembered reading an article, so I used large doses of dex & CMPK to save my doe, Sunny when she went into serum sickness two years ago.. Sunny was having awful spasms and we were losing her... I knew black widow bites cause that sort of gut pain, so in desperation I started giving her CMPK along with the Dex, Banamine & Benedryl.. we saved her (she totally recovered.. didn't breed last year, but is pregnant & due on monday..) ..SO.. Emily is trying that too...

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

Just a thought but could somone have been growing something illegal in the field that did not get found before it was baled with the hay. Sounds like some kinds of drugs.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

That is so awful. I can't imagine how terrible it must be to see your goats like that.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

This is awful. Sometimes farmers just have the worst of luck. She's definitely in our prayers, and we are poised to offer any assistance that is needed.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Clover can cause drooling and other problems but nothing as severe as what Yarrow is describing....ugh!! 
What causes a horse to drool excessively? - engormix.com


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I did not know that you could get bad (poisonous) hay. I am so sorry to hear about this & hope she can save the rest.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

This is just horrid!


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

I know there was a posting on CL about bad alfalfa crops this year and not to buy it. It specified dangerous for horses / mares, think it was about the beetles causing poison reactions?


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

Praying and praying some more. There just aren't words. I wish there were.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Any news yet on this?
Nancy


----------



## Sededl (Jan 14, 2011)

Prayers for your farm Ozark Jewels, keep your head up and hang in there.


----------



## punchiepal (Oct 11, 2008)

Our prayers are with you! 

We have had 2 cases of something like this this week. (no new hay here, same as all winter) 2 of the 3 were just freshened so we weren't sure at first if it was hypocalicemia, poisoning, or mold. So we dosed each one with 1-2 doses of 30 cc CMPK, 1 tsp per 100# of brewer's yeast- drenched, 1 tsp cayenne drench with water - due to low body temperature, and repeated all again 20 minutes later. Drenched 1 dose of 1 tsp baking soda. Offered molasses water along with apple juice flavored water, oat straw, grass, alfalfa pellets, and new hay. Thankfully, they both have recovered. It sure was scary for a while!!!


----------



## bcadybug (Jul 2, 2009)

Lots of prayers sent!

Val


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

Yarrow, 
Big bale of hay on the way...I pray things look better. Emily has done so much for so many. She has "cast her bread on the water" many times and I pray it comes back to her many-fold in this crisis situation. I hope she is overwhelmed by the responses to help.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Im going through the goat medicine book but this just slapped me, organic hay is grown with organic fertilizer which means chicken poo which = urea so maybe urea poisoning.. going back to the books now.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I find myself haunting this thread, hoping for news of recovering goats and dreading news of more losses...


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

The symptoms seem a lot a like.

Symptoms
Effects of urea poisoning appear 30 to 90 minutes from the time of urea ingestion. One early sign of urea poisoning is muscle tremors, especially on the face and ears. Others include frothy salivation, abdominal pain, tooth grinding, trouble breathing and excessive urination. As poisoning progresses, the tremors increase and walking becomes impossible. Death occurs two to four hours after urea ingestion



Read more: Urea Poisoning in Goats | eHow.com Urea Poisoning in Goats | eHow.com


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

Okay, my husband and daughter just left Emily's place. The losses are at 3 and the rest are on the mend. They were vomiting foam yesterday and today they have the runs. Even though it is "only 3" Emily is deeply saddened by the losses. She was going to work for the first time in "days". My daughter said she was remarkably well...considering. She said yesterday was a terrible day...

I just wanted to fill in a little of the gap and let you know that it has at least slowed down and that she didn't lose anymore overnight.


----------



## eross230 (Apr 28, 2006)

Good news in a bad situation. I'm praying they continue to improve.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm am so sorry for their loss. I will be praying for Emily and her family!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Sounds like some good news finally. Sure hope she doesn't lose any more. The loss of three is tragic already.


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you all for the updates. It will be interesting to find what's at the bottom of this. I can understand the devastation from losing only a few goats. They're very endearing, one and all. Continuing to send good thoughts from the PacNW.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you so much for the update JbarG!! It's horrible to have a number of deaths, and 3 is just devastating....but my imagination was taking me to 20 so this is good to know just so my imagination doesn't take me "there" anymore. 
Still sending big (((hugs))) and so many prayers to Emily. I think all the positive energy and love vibes is helping


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

JBarGFarmKeeper said:


> Okay, my husband and daughter just left Emily's place. The losses are at 3 and the rest are on the mend. They were vomiting foam yesterday and today they have the runs. Even though it is "only 3" Emily is deeply saddened by the losses. She was going to work for the first time in "days". My daughter said she was remarkably well...considering. She said yesterday was a terrible day...
> 
> I just wanted to fill in a little of the gap and let you know that it has at least slowed down and that she didn't lose anymore overnight.


Sorry I didn't switch over when you called.. Joan had just called me, seconds before (she just now hung up.. we are talkers LOL)... From what Joan was telling me, I'm still not sure that the rest are out of the woods.. esp the two remaining bucks... it's still very touch & go with them.

I'm going to call Emily this evening... will fill you all in on the recovery as we know more... Thank you guys so much for taking the hay over to her.. Time will tell what the long term effects will be on the survivors.. keep those good thoughts heading Emily's way. 

susie MO. Ozarks


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

Minelson said:


> Thank you so much for the update JbarG!! It's horrible to have a number of deaths, and 3 is just devastating....but my imagination was taking me to 20 so this is good to know just so my imagination doesn't take me "there" anymore.
> Still sending big (((hugs))) and so many prayers to Emily. I think all the positive energy and love vibes is helping


 I'm right there with you on it could have been 20!!! When I first spoke to Emily before we went yesterday.. she was afraid she was losing all four bucks, at least three milkers and all of her yearlings.. It looked like a war zone when we arrived.. sick goats everywhere.. you just didn't know where to look. At this point it's her two Sr. Bucks and one of the lamancha milkers that are gone.. (those deaths happened yesterday afternoon)...I am happy to hear that she hasn't lost any more!!! She still has a couple of bred yearlings that can really use some healing energy.. not sure what effect this will have on the babies.. this ordeal I'm afraid.. is a long ways from over for our dear Emily.

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

yarrow said:


> I'm still not sure that the rest are out of the woods.. esp the two remaining bucks... it's still very touch & go with them.
> 
> 
> susie MO. Ozarks


Yes, Susie, she said that the Camaro son wasn't good. I, too, think there is a lot of healing and subsequent issues to deal with. 

She wants to test the remaining hay and doesn't know where. If anyone in her immediate area knows where to take it, please, tell her. This needs to be done. All updates are appreciated. I, too, had LARGE numbers in my head. However, the ones she has lost have been heart-rending for her.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for the update as bad as it is glad it isn't any worse.


----------



## Ranger (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm so glad that the news is better than it could have been. Three is three too many, though. I've been letting my goat friends know about what happened so that they can post a warning on other forums as well.

Emily, I really don't know what to say. Just know that a lot of people are pulling for you.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

I would get a hold of the local University Extension office on Monday and have them direct her to who can do the necessary testing.
Emily, we are all pulling for you and your goats. Lots of prayers coming from here.


----------



## Hank (Oct 14, 2009)

I too, was thinking the worst. Seeing dead goats everywhere.
Emily, hope the others pull through.
You have been in our thoughts every moment over these last several hours.

Hank
www.doublemfarmandchuckwagon.webs.com


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I am glad its only three at this point. What a sad day for her. Unfortunately I know how she feels. After the flooding of 2010, due to ag run-off in the water (we think) I lost 13 babies and 4 adults that year, including my two best bucks. 
The buckling I just got from her is a replacement.

Most feed mills also do hay testing and it isn't that expensive. Maybe 20 bucks. Call the local feed mill and alot of times their nutritionist will come to your farm and pick it up.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I too was thinking the worse. What she lost is bad enough, I'm glad she didn't loose more. Lots of healing thoughts headed to the goats that are still on the mend or shaky ground. Thank you for the updates.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

Okay.. I've been on the phone with Emily.. .the atropine seems to have done it's job (I don't know what would have happened if we hadn't have finally, found one old expired bottle of it. It was mine & Alice's local semi-retired cow vet who told me that's what I needed to find.. He spent almost a half hour on the phone with me -while I drove to Emily's- talking out possible causes for what was happening.. He actually called me back, while I was driving home.. to see if we found any atropine -he didn't have any- and to see how things were going!! Probably should bake him some cookies!!).. 

Emily says she is actually able to breath again.. she is pretty sure that some of the yearlings are starting to feel a bit better.. Perian (nubian yearling) who was on death's door yesterday..answered her kid when he called to her!! .. she saw one yearling nibble a bit on some browse. They are also responding when they see Emily (yesterday they were all lost in their own worlds) So far no signs of the bred does losing their babies..(they are sisters.. I stood and cried yesterday, watching them trying to stand, just leaning on each other, so weak). She is still very concerned about the Lamancha yearling buck Dune (when we left, he was flat out..laying by the pond.. at bedtime he was still there.. they moved him to keep him from falling in & drowning).. The spotted Camero son is also still alive (he was heartbreaking to watch.. he was feeling so bad, he laid down and put his head on the dead body of his freind, Eclipse) While he is better he still is not eating or drinking... Spree is the milker she lost.. thankfully Shenanigan is doing better (she has a very strong will to live).. we were all sure she was a goner.... worst for Emily was the loss of Camero.. she fought so hard to save him... just nothing worked and the atropine got there too late. (I so wish we could have found some on the way).. No one is back to normal.. very far from it.. but there is good reason to hope. 

Emily is going to try and get on here this evening...(she is very tired.. if she doesn't make it on this evening.. she'll get on tomorrow.. I was telling her about how wonderful you have all been, all the prayers and well wishes, the concerns.. how many of you didn't sleep well last night.. she was very touched..
Sue (Dreamgoat Annie) I think has someone who is willing to take the hay in for testing... it will get tested one way or another.. ((( it was advertised in the Horse Trader as Organic Alfalfa Clover mix.. The man assured Emily it did NOT have chicken manure on it.. testing will give us answers.. until then be very careful who/where you buy))) Until the hay is tested and results come back.. she really won't know if there is long term damage/problems with the goats that have made it...

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

just....:Bawling::Bawling::Bawling:


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Praying for you, Emily!


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I hope all the rest pull through. So sorry for the losses


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

There are just no adequate words, really. I'm so terribly sorry.



CJBegins said:


> I would get a hold of the local University Extension office on Monday and have them direct her to who can do the necessary testing.


I'd call the local extension office, too. They also may be able to disseminate any needed information about this hay.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I am so, so sorry for her losses. How horrible. She shouldn't worry about trying to get on here tonight. She has been through so much the last couple of days. Tell her to try and get some rest.

RIP beautiful, Camero and Eclipse, and the lovely Spree. You left this world way too soon.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm just so sad for Emily :Bawling:


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> I am so, so sorry for her losses. How horrible. She shouldn't worry about trying to get on here tonight. She has been through so much the last couple of days. Tell her to try and get some rest.
> 
> RIP beautiful, Camero and Eclipse, and the lovely Spree. You left this world way too soon.



I told her she should get some rest.. but she still may get on here before bed... We scrambled yesterday and found the ONLY bottle of CD Antitoxin in a 100miles radius .. (called every MFA, Tractor Supply, Vet office we could think of from the AR border up to Houston MO... Found ONE bottle at the MFA in Willow Springs, I bought that one on the way to Emily's.. (I had my one bottle with me).. Emily has gone thru the bottle I bought today... my daughter & son-in-law are driving back to her house tomorrow to take our bottle (she made me bring it home yesterday.. but it is taken a lot to dose everyone, so I think she needs this one back at her place.. I got online & ordered THREE bottles today).. I don't ever want any of us in this area to NEED some and there not be able to find any for sale... SO.. keep us in mind, if you have an emergency... I'll have three bottles in my fridge.. I **THINK** the bottle we are taking her tomorrow should be enough, but if it isn't .. anyone else have some???

susie, MO.Ozarks


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Minelson said:


> just....:Bawling::Bawling::Bawling:


I've been setting here doing the same thing while reading all the recent posts & updates.

Still praying for those that are left Emily & for you too. I sure hope they all start showing more signs of improvement & all the unbred babies are fine when they arrive. Keeping you in my thoughts & hugs to you & the family.

Give big hugs to all your goats for me!


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

yarrow said:


> I **THINK** the bottle we are taking her tomorrow should be enough, but if it isn't .. anyone else have some???


Susie, we have two small bottles unopened and another that we took a dose out of today. Just saying so that if it is needed you can know where to look. That stuff is like liquid gold at this point. The last two times i have looked to buy, it was on indefinite backorder. Arrghh!


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

yarrow said:


> Sue (Dreamgoat Annie) I think has someone who is willing to take the hay in for testing... it will get tested one way or another.. ((( it was advertised in the Horse Trader as Organic Alfalfa Clover mix.. The man assured Emily it did NOT have chicken manure on it.. testing will give us answers.. until then be very careful who/where you buy))) Until the hay is tested and results come back.. she really won't know if there is long term damage/problems with the goats that have made it...
> 
> susie, mo ozarks


This is part of an email I just sent to Susie:
=============
I talked with Anne Moss in Colorado about what they did when they lost their sheep. The company that made their sheep minerals put a massive amount of copper in it and they lost heritage 47 Navajo-Churros and Karakuls with only 14 survivors and they are in a bad way. A very bad deal which has gone to court, but I digress.

She says the hay should be taken to Emily's county Extension agent and s/he will send it in. It's a pretty inexpensive test (Barbara and her sister, Anne, paid $6 to have their minerals tested). But she also suggests sending a sample to an independent lab.

Likewise, any animal tissues should be taken to her vet to be sent to the state vet school. This cost Anne and Barbara $100 per animal.

I called Emily but her phone is off, so hopefully she's getting some rest. We'll call again tomorrow. 

Depending on what Emily wants to do, we'll call an independent lab on Monday to get shipping information. Anne and Barbara gave us contact for the one they used.

Has Emily incurred much expense with this? My sheep people keep asking if they can contribute.
=============

Sue


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

JBarGFarmKeeper said:


> Susie, we have two small bottles unopened and another that we took a dose out of today. Just saying so that if it is needed you can know where to look. That stuff is like liquid gold at this point. The last two times i have looked to buy, it was on indefinite backorder. Arrghh!


I usually order Boehringer-Ingleheim... but like you mentioned it is on backorder (until AUG????).. so I had to order the Colorado Serum brand (have used both in the past.. both worked)... I couldn't believe there was NONE to be found yesterday!!! I've always kept one big bottle.. but after realizing how many can go down at once.. I went ahead and ordered the three bottles (also stopped on the way to Emily's in West Plains and grabbed a new bottle of thiamine and a BIG bottle of banamine.. already had both, but knew we would be using that too.. so I'm well stocked on both... I tell you we just keep finding things to use the Dex on.. so I'm adding one more bottle to my usual one... (living in the Ozarks is beautiful.. but when you need something like the antitoxin.. you often find out .. there is NONE TO BE HAD!!!)

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

My heart breaks for her and the loss of her goats. I am sitting here reading this to DH he is holding our little girl (Patches has made it to 1 month old!) and he is just shaking his head. He suggested that she contact Texas A & M, to quote him, "those old boys can find anything". We had a horse poisoned and they were able to let us know what killed him and the law enforcement was able to arrest the *#$% who did it.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

Dreamgoat Annie said:


> This is part of an email I just sent to Susie:
> =============
> I talked with Anne Moss in Colorado about what they did when they lost their sheep. The company that made their sheep minerals put a massive amount of copper in it and they lost heritage 47 Navajo-Churros and Karakuls with only 14 survivors and they are in a bad way. A very bad deal which has gone to court, but I digress.
> 
> ...


 thanks Sue.. (right now the hay is in Emily's van.. she is seeing it everytime she gets in... reminding her of what it did to her goats!!) .. I'll be happy to help out with any expenses for testing the hay (unless another goat dies, there really isn't anything to test... Emily & I talked about this earlier.. if another one dies she'll put it into the freezer... I told her I'd come get the body and figure out where to go from there)... Sue, you guys might have to do the leg work for labs ect .. I have does due this week and need to be here at the farm..

susie


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

This is absolutely terrible. Has she already buried the three that have passed?


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I live in MO, a few hours from Emily, and I just so wish there was something that I could do. I am a newbie so I don't have any expert advice

The most I can do is pray right now and she is receiving top honors on the list.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I hope she gets to the bottom of it and bring some closure to the issue. I hope that if it's the hay, the proper course of action will be taken. You don't know how many other animals are being killed with the same stuff.


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

yarrow said:


> thanks Sue.. (right now the hay is in Emily's van.. she is seeing it everytime she gets in... reminding her of what it did to her goats!!) .. I'll be happy to help out with any expenses for testing the hay (unless another goat dies, there really isn't anything to test... Emily & I talked about this earlier.. if another one dies she'll put it into the freezer... I told her I'd come get the body and figure out where to go from there)... Sue, you guys might have to do the leg work for labs ect .. I have does due this week and need to be here at the farm..
> 
> susie


I think--don't quote me--that freezing is a no-no. I _think _the tissue has to be refrigerated and promptly submitted through a vet. Your lactation vet could probably send it to Missouri State for testing. He'd know how to handle it prior to shipment too.

I know someone at my sheep list knows because I recall her putting a deceased newborn lamb in her refrigerator and her mother-in-law finding it and freaking out.

I'll ask.

Sue


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

That is correct NO freezing bodies for necropsies. Must refrigerate them. Anyone can submit an animal for necropsy it doesn't have to be a vet and it is usually cheaper to DIY. 
I'm devastated by all this, my heart breaks for her and her goats.

This should be a lesson to us all. We need to have atropine and anti-toxin on hand all the time because we never know if we might be next heaven forbid.


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

KrisD said:


> That is correct NO freezing bodies for necropsies. Must refrigerate them. Anyone can submit an animal for necropsy it doesn't have to be a vet and it is usually cheaper to DIY.
> I'm devastated by all this, my heart breaks for her and her goats.
> 
> This should be a lesson to us all. We need to have atropine and anti-toxin on hand all the time because we never know if we might be next heaven forbid.


Thanks, Kris. That's the info I just got from a nurse at my sheep list too: freezing destroys cells, so the animal must be refrigerated.

If you do it yourself instead of through a vet, where do you find a lab, how do you ship the tissue (the whole animal or specific parts?) and what do you ask for?

Sue


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

So heart breaking  So sorry!


----------



## TbarM Ranch (Feb 15, 2012)

Verry sad. I will keep her and her goats in my prayers. Sorry!


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

Dreamgoat Annie said:


> If you do it yourself instead of through a vet, where do you find a lab, how do you ship the tissue (the whole animal or specific parts?) and what do you ask for?
> 
> Sue


Just bring it to the state lab. There should be several. Might even be one closer to her in another state?

Here we bring the whole animal, the vet takes samples and sends them out. I've got my local lab so well trained they send out and do CAE, G6S and copper automatically for me at no extra charge.

Thanks everyone for helping Emily. I hope none of us every go through anything like this, but its nice to know that there is so much help and support in our little community.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I've kept up with this and prayed and worried. Nothing I can do from this distance, unfortunately. Blessings on Emily, Yarrow, Doc M, Pony, etc, and all who rallied to help.

Susie, will PM you or message you on Facebook.

Huggs and love to all.

Alice


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

Natural Beauty Farm said:


> Just bring it to the state lab. There should be several. Might even be one closer to her in another state?
> 
> Here we bring the whole animal, the vet takes samples and sends them out. I've got my local lab so well trained they send out and do CAE, G6S and copper automatically for me at no extra charge.
> 
> Thanks everyone for helping Emily. I hope none of us every go through anything like this, but its nice to know that there is so much help and support in our little community.


If Emily wants to go this route, is there someone between her home and Mizzou that could take the body or tissues there? Unfortunately, we're 70-80 miles south of Emily and I can't go that far as I have to be here to take care of animals (farmsitters in this area? Ha! There aren't any), especially with my old ewe huge and set to pop, possibly with an oversize lamb or lambs.

John and I will contribute to costs and Susie/Yarrow has said they will too, plus various people at the sheep lists, and that should rightfully include gas both ways for whoever delivers the tissues. 

A person at my list who has been through this before says, "Why have the vets submit samples? Chain of custody, verification, and professional identification of the animal that the sample came from. This is important if it goes to court."

Otherwise, another suggests calling the emergency number for the food animal clinic; there is always someone there and they can advise.

This is a PDF of Mizzou's services. It's a huge download (2.81 KB) but very interesting: http://vmdl.missouri.edu/VMDLSchedOfFees.pdf

Even if Emily decides she doesn't want to pursue this, I think it's valuable information for those of us out here in no-vet land to know, just in case. I've had horses for 52 years and sheep and goats for 10 and never done this before.

Sue


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Continuing to pray for Emily and the goats that are still sick. It has been really encouraging to see how this community has gathered around her in prayer and in practical help. May each of you who were able to reach out to her in help and supplies reap many blessings for your generosity!


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

yarrow said:


> I usually order Boehringer-Ingleheim... but like you mentioned it is on backorder (until AUG????).. so I had to order the Colorado Serum brand (have used both in the past.. both worked)... I couldn't believe there was NONE to be found yesterday!!! I've always kept one big bottle.. but after realizing how many can go down at once.. I went ahead and ordered the three bottles (also stopped on the way to Emily's in West Plains and grabbed a new bottle of thiamine and a BIG bottle of banamine.. already had both, but knew we would be using that too.. so I'm well stocked on both... I tell you we just keep finding things to use the Dex on.. so I'm adding one more bottle to my usual one... (living in the Ozarks is beautiful.. but when you need something like the antitoxin.. you often find out .. there is NONE TO BE HAD!!!)
> 
> susie, mo ozarks



I will check with the manufacture today and see when the back order is over. Also if needed I can see what the other stores have and overnight them to a tsc near you if needed.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I sure would like to donate to help with costs for new hay, meds, necropsy etc... Maybe one of you that are in contact with her can find out if she has a Paypal Account??


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Minelson said:


> I sure would like to donate to help with costs for new hay, meds, necropsy etc... Maybe one of you that are in contact with her can find out if she has a Paypal Account??


Yes this. Even if it's only ten dollars, it would help in some way. This would be great for all of us who want to help but are too far away to do anything else.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Emily, if you read this..know that you and your herd are in my thoughts and prayers. There's absolutely no words of comfort that I can write that will ease your heartbreak. 

I will share that we had a Dexter problem. When we got over the shock, which you must be feeling, we set out to create a paper trail of sorts. Whether it's a vet, vet assistant, the gals on here that came to visit, they all need to write down what they saw and heard while it's fresh in their minds.

If you have the exact hay bale that was fed to the goats..that is the sample you really want. But the hay samples have got to get to a lab and not have any more contamination (from just being looked at and stuff) than it has had.

We didn't dig up Brunie..I suppose we should have. But the body of a goat should be handled the way the hay is. Straight shot from farm to lab. 

There is always a chance that it wasn't the hay itself. I'm sure someone has looked through that bale to see if beetles were in it. But like my husband said, right now, no one knows if it is the whole field of hay or just a few bales that got affected by something. 

The head vet for Iowa was at the University of Iowa and also was the head coroner so to speak. She was a wealth of information.

To know what alfalfa was planted, when it was planted, and if it was sprayed for anything is a must. Also, is there toxic weeds in the bale. Your labs are your best friend..so is your county extension right now. Test your feed and water too. They will be called into question if something goes to court. The same with any new animal that came in in the recent past. (been down this road) or any meds/wormer that was given right before the problem started.

I know if you are like hubby and me..we purposely sat down..went through each and every move that we had made with the livestock in the previous day, week and month. It might not be the hay, writing stuff down from every source may actually pop up what the culprit is..whether it hay or not.

My husband never gets on this board. I was reading him the threads about your situation..he's as sick about it as I am. We hold you in prayer and frankly, if it was the hay that caused you this..we hold the guy who sold it in prayer too. I can't imagine how upset he must be right now. I don't know any hay grower that purposely makes animals sick. But I do know a few that don't raise hay or handle it the way I would like. I also don't think some farmers are totally aware of what some of the new seed and sprays can do to livestock yet.

Anyhow, from our homestead to yours, best wishes for a speedy recovery and solid answers.


----------



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

I am so sorry for your losses, Emily. I have been following this thread and haven't had a chance to log on, but I wanted to say I am praying with all my might for the rest of your goats. This is horrible and tragic. I just hope you are able to find the cause and maybe save some other people's animals from having this happen too. Sending lots of jingles, healing vibes and prayers for the recovery of your goats and for emotional healing for you and your family.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I am at a loss of words, other than I am so very sorry, wish that was worth more.


----------



## cayenne47 (Nov 7, 2004)

On the subject of not finding CD&T antitoxin at Tractor Supply. When I had a goat go down, I called every feed store within 100 miles. NO one had it, so they said. I had to go to Dels (Tractor supplys name for their western stores) and there was a HUGE bottle in their fridge. Its labled clostridia-etc etc antitoxin...exactly what I was looking for, but because it didnt SAY EXACTLY--CDT ANTITOXIN-- the kids working at the store said nope, dont have it...so if you get a chance, actually go in and look for yourself.The kids they have working the registers dont *usually *know a lot.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Minelson said:


> I sure would like to donate to help with costs for new hay, meds, necropsy etc... Maybe one of you that are in contact with her can find out if she has a Paypal Account??



I don't use a PayPal account but I would like to donate as well for Emily to recover some of her costs. If one of you good folks that have been keeping in contact with Emily could talk to her about this we would all appreciate it.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Dang, this whole situation sucks. I'm so glad she has great people to go help out, though.

I've been reading the Merck vet manual. I see there is a poisoning especially common after feeding red clover. But, it also says it doesn't USUALLY cause deaths. 

Here's a link to the MVM online. I was reading under the Toxicology header on the left. There's a big chart that details poisons, cause, treatment etc. Perhaps someone that knows the situation more and knows the symptoms could read through that section? 

Hope everybody left pulls through.  

Merck Veterinary Manual


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Ahhh, so very very soory for the lost. 

Praying for the rest.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

My daughter & son-in-law just left for Emily's house... we'll have an update later this afternoon.. (we are 80 miles away, so it's an hour 1/2 each direction).. so it may be early evening before they get back.. but I will update (Emily may even get on here later)... when I talked to Joan this morning.. the spotted Camero son was not doing well.. 

We'll talk to her about a pay pal account (or some other way that folks who would like to help with some the expenses can).. again, thank you all for being so generous..

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Jeffer's has Clostridium Perfringes Types C & D Antitoxins, 50 mL for $7.95 and 250 mL for $29.75 and they have both in stock in case anyone needs to order some.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

If someone can get a body to me up near fort leonard wood or lebanon, my hubby and I can get it to Columbia. Even a hay specimen also.


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

I haven't been on this forum for a few days and am saddened to learn of Emily's losses and sick goats. It is scary that this could happen to any one of us. I have friends who have experiened similar losses. With one, it was bloat from hay that wasn't cured long enough before feeding it. With the other, they bought feed from a local mill that was contaminated with urea. Those last folks were actually compensated financially by the feed mill. I do hope the hay seller will be willing to compensate Emily for her lossses and veterinary costs.
We are having a buck year here at my place and if there is any way she could get a buckling transported form Montana to her place, I'd be willing to donate a Nubian buckling to her herd.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

> I do hope the hay seller will be willing to compensate Emily for her lossses and veterinary costs


IF it was the fault of the hay grower.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

agree, we just don't have the whole story. i could very well be the grain mix or mineral. 
i remember a case from several years ago where a breeder got urea in her grain mix. this was a custom mix she had for years (minus the urea of course) and it just needed one new employer at the feed store to wipe out an entire herd.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Exactly. It could be a lot of things. If it is the hay, I feel sorry for hey guy too. I highly doubt he ever meant any harm to come to any animals, but his hay business will be ruined if the hay caused it. No one will trust his hay after this. 

I hope Emily didn't have anymore losses and I hope all of the babies waiting to born are born perfect and healthy.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

We talked in depth about this... the ONLY goats who got sick are the ones she fed the new hay to.. (no new grain.. nothing new/different except the hay..it can't be anything they found in their pen or something in the water.. they are kept in different areas..yet goats in ALL the areas that were fed the hay became ill.. goats not fed the hay.. didn't get sick).. it's not too hard to figure out the source of the problem!!! (it will take testing to find out exactly what it is, that's wrong with the hay).. again, this was a new hay supplier. She had never bought from him before (she says he has no animals.. seemed to just be a city guy, turned hay grower.. not sure how long he has been doing this.. no one seems to know him, so it maybe a new business venture???).. 

Jessica just home from Emily's ... she said there is considerable improvement with the yearlings & the milkers.. Bucks still acting puny.. but still alive.. Hopefully Emily will have some internet access this evening and can answer in more detail.. 

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Sounds like it has to be the hay. His hay venture may be cut short. Sounds like maybe he needed a little more experience in how to make good hay. Sucks Emily and her goats had to suffer for it.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

I can't believe I missed this earlier.

How awful. I hope answers are found.

Do keep us updated on where to send donations.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

My point was just that sometimes it's nobody's fault. We don't know what was wrong with the hay. 

It's good to hear there is some improvement


----------



## Ranger (Aug 6, 2010)

Yarrow, thank you so much, both for helping Emily so much,and for updating us. I'm so thankful that no more have died. Much love to all of you.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> Sounds like it has to be the hay. His hay venture may be cut short. Sounds like maybe he needed a little more experience in how to make good hay. Sucks Emily and her goats had to suffer for it.


totally agree.. even if this turns out to be mold or something like that..(I'm sure this guy has no idea his hay is hurting animals).. we need to find out what it was that went wrong , so it doesn't happen again...

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Ranger said:


> Yarrow, thank you so much, both for helping Emily so much,and for updating us. I'm so thankful that no more have died. Much love to all of you.


Couldn't say it better.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

*{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{healingvibes}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}*


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Any new updates? How is camero son doing?


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

susanne said:


> agree, we just don't have the whole story. i could very well be the grain mix or mineral.
> i remember a case from several years ago where a breeder got urea in her grain mix. this was a custom mix she had for years (minus the urea of course) and it just needed one new employer at the feed store to wipe out an entire herd.


Wow, that's scary. Must've been the sudden change in diet? Urea is used as a non-protein nitrogen for ruminants, and is usually perfectly safe to feed them. The bacteria in the gut use the urea to make protein, then the ruminant digests the bacteria as microbial protein - which is very high quality protien. Usually half of the protein intake is microbial, meaning it's a cheap, effective, and USUALLY safe way to increase protein intake of ruminants. Though it's rarely used in goats/sheep but most common in cattle diets.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

mygoat said:


> Wow, that's scary. Must've been the sudden change in diet? Urea is used as a non-protein nitrogen for ruminants, and is usually perfectly safe to feed them. The bacteria in the gut use the urea to make protein, then the ruminant digests the bacteria as microbial protein - which is very high quality protien. Usually half of the protein intake is microbial, meaning it's a cheap, effective, and USUALLY safe way to increase protein intake of ruminants. Though it's rarely used in goats/sheep but most common in cattle diets.



urea is very toxic for goats


----------



## RedSonja (May 16, 2010)

Just now having time for computer time, and am in shock. Poor Emily! I just can't imagine. Thank you to everyone local that has gone to help, and I'm sending tons of good thoughts and healing vibes to Emily and her herd.

-Sonja


----------



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

My heart has been breaking for Emily!! I pray that she will get some rest and find some peace after all these horrible losses. Lots of ((((HUGS))) to you and your herd Emily!!


----------



## goatiegirls (Dec 1, 2007)

I haven't been on here in days and I'm so shocked and saddened by this. This is truly a goat persons nightmare and especially in light of last hay seasons growing conditions, this really could happen to anyone. Emily, I am so very sorry for your losses and your goaties suffering - I will be praying for continued healing of your herd as well as healing for your heart.

Thank you Susie and all who have been able to help - and thank you for all the updates. For future reference, this resource is probably farther from some of you Missouri goat people than your state lab, but there is a Vet diagnostic Lab in Fayetteville, AR, operated by the Univ of AR. I have checked in the past and they do perform Necropsy. The name of the lab is Leland Tollet Veterinary Diagnostic Lab. 
Ginger


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

goatiegirls said:


> I haven't been on here in days and I'm so shocked and saddened by this. This is truly a goat persons nightmare and especially in light of last hay seasons growing conditions, this really could happen to anyone. Emily, I am so very sorry for your losses and your goaties suffering - I will be praying for continued healing of your herd as well as healing for your heart.
> 
> Thank you Susie and all who have been able to help - and thank you for all the updates. For future reference, this resource is probably farther from some of you Missouri goat people than your state lab, but there is a Vet diagnostic Lab in Fayetteville, AR, operated by the Univ of AR. I have checked in the past and they do perform Necropsy. The name of the lab is Leland Tollet Veterinary Diagnostic Lab.
> Ginger



Ginger.. that's actually not a bad idea.. Fayetteville isn't really any further away from us then Columbia is... I'll make sure one of us mentions this to Emily, today.. 

((sidenote: How is Rebel doing?? lots of babies?? His *first love* Gloomy is due to kid tomorrow.. can't wait to see what she this time. I'm still head over hills for the Rebel/Gloomy son, Walker.. he is maturing slowly, but he's going to be one handsome buck when he's grown!))

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd just like to add my sympathy and concern. I don't own any goats but I'm a regular lurker here, and follow the joys, trials and tribulations, and love the pictures of course. I'm definitely more educated about goats than I used to be due to lurking here. I know this won't mean as much coming as someone who doesn't live the goat life BUT, I hope Emily knows that even lurkers are horrified by what's happened. To care for an animal and see it in agony, let alone lose them - just awful. Let alone multiple animals. I wish Emily the best and am glad to see this community pulling together for her.


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

Oh gosh, I haven't been on since last week. I'm soooooo sorry Emily! I hope your herd can recover with no setbacks. I hope you figure out what the issue was.

I'd gladly help with a donation. Maybe between us all she can pay for the costs this incurred and maybe get her a replacement buck.

Good thoughts your way.....


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

I was out talking to my 71 year old dad today about this and he told me several years ago a farmer about 5 miles from us put out a large round bale of hay that had been ferterlized with ammonium nitrate /nitrogen and the farmer put the bale out for 14 cows and the very next morning the farmer went out and found all 14 cows dead.. It was determined the cattle had die of ammonium nitrogen poisoning.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I am anxious to hear the results of the hay test.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

How long does it generally take to hear back?


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

I've been following this thread for a few days now and am so sorry to hear about this tragedy 

A friend of my mother lost her entire sheep herd overnight due to a bad batch of hay a couple years ago, completely devastating 

I do want to say that it is completely amazing the network of people here willing to go out of their way to help in any way that they can. Go team! You are all amazing


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

A side note, off topic. We lease our pasture to a professional lifelong farmer who fertilizes, cuts, bales and puts enough round bales into our barn for our animals then buys the rest of the hay for his cattle. I am so grateful for that man's knowledge and skill at putting up hay when I hear about this sort of tragedy. Of course, there are other things that can go wrong with hay but I don't think too much fertilizer is going to be an issue with his years of farming.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I am just sitting here with tears running down my face as I have read this entire thread. :Bawling:

I am so sorry, Emily, for all you have been through, and such suffering and devastation! There are no words to express both my sympathy for you and the horror of this.

A new hay grower might not know not to use urea to fertilize before harvesting. This sounds a LOT like urea poisoning.

~hugs~ I am so sorry, and my prayers and healing wishes go out to you and the rest of your herd.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

:Bawling::Bawling::Bawling:
((HUGS))


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

susanne said:


> urea is very toxic for goats


Not necessarily, from what I'm finding. Urea CAN be toxic when fed too high amounts, or to babies without a developed rumen. But in a functioning rumen at reasonable amounts, it is a perfectly good NPN source for goats. Sounds like the feed mill put in too much, or the change was too sudden for the goats to handle. 

http://www.sweetlix.com/media/documents/articles/Goats_MythsAboutNPN.pdf

Any updates on the herd? I hope all the sick ones pulled through.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Just read through this again, still praying for her and the goats.
Nancy


----------



## Ranger (Aug 6, 2010)

Has anyone spoken to Emily in the last little bit? I hope that things are improving there. I just wish that there was something, anything, that I could do to really help!!!! I still think that the PayPal thing is a good idea.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/goats/436213-just-spoke-emily.html

Here is a link to a thread started by Dreamgoat Annie & it gives the info if you'd like Emily's address to send something.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

mygoat said:


> Not necessarily, from what I'm finding. Urea CAN be toxic when fed too high amounts, or to babies without a developed rumen. But in a functioning rumen at reasonable amounts, it is a perfectly good NPN source for goats. Sounds like the feed mill put in too much, or the change was too sudden for the goats to handle.
> 
> http://www.sweetlix.com/media/documents/articles/Goats_MythsAboutNPN.pdf
> 
> Any updates on the herd? I hope all the sick ones pulled through.


yeah, same as high fructose corn syrup. the body does not know the difference between that and real sugar as the latest comercial wants as to belive. fact is, i get horrible headache and sick for two days as if i had too much alcohol after i eat something with high fructose corn syrup in it. true, 'ot of people can handle it but not me. 

and why would i want to feed something like urea if there is a risk of poisoning my animals? even in the link you posted the risk is mentioned.

no, urea is not something i want in the feed of my goats.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

susanne said:


> and why would i want to feed something like urea if there is a risk of poisoning my animals? even in the link you posted the risk is mentioned.
> 
> no, urea is not something i want in the feed of my goats.


This is off topic but I just must say - there is risk for over supplying ANYTHING. Too much grain suddenly, too much alfalfa suddenly - certainly can kill. Too much copper, too much selenium... heck, even good old dihydrogen monoxide is deadly. Things we give as NECESSITIES can be VERY deadly when given in too high of amounts OR improperly.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Is Camaro's son any better? Are the others improving? I hope so!


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

mygoat said:


> This is off topic but I just must say - there is risk for over supplying ANYTHING. Too much grain suddenly, too much alfalfa suddenly - certainly can kill. Too much copper, too much selenium... heck, even good old dihydrogen monoxide is deadly. Things we give as NECESSITIES can be VERY deadly when given in too high of amounts OR improperly.


Urea is no necessity. It gives nothing to the animal other than protein, whereas protein sources that goats were designed to benefit from contain thousands of other nutrients that work in unison with eachother for the many forgotten and infinitely complicated and mysterious workings of the body. Stick to real food as much as possible and you will be better off.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Guess it all depends on what your definition of 'better off' is.  I'm not convinced that urea is bad for goats when used properly. Microbial protein has one of the best AA profiles out there. If I can get them to grow their own protein for WAY cheaper than SBM or alfalfa, and have them do it safely... well, to me that's 'better off'. 

I don't feed urea yet but I'm hoping to try it now once the dam raised kids are ruminating.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I want to thank each and every one of you for your prayers, thoughts and help during the last week. I'm sorry I haven't been on sooner, just couldn't quite face it each time I tried. Reading through the previous posts has helped me considerably. Thank you! 12 years in goats, 25 years in cattle and I've never seen anything like this. I hope to never see it again!
Update on the herd. First, the background from first hand.
I was running low on alfalfa/grass hay last week and my usual supplier was out. I had located a man selling "organically grown" alfalfa/clover hay and went to look at it on Wednesday. I picked up 6 bales and told him I'd probably be back for more, if my does liked it. I took it home and split one square bale up between 21 goats in three different pens, spreading it out on top of their usual hay ration. They liked it and by morning it was cleaned up along with their usual hay. So I fed another bale and a half and more of their usual hay at morning milking. It looked good, smelled good. I found a couple flakes with a damp spot and a little bit of mold, but carefully left those flakes aside(and a flake to either side just to be safe) and burnt them. Goats dug right in. 
I went to town and met two of my sisters for breakfast. Came back home and was warming up kids lunch milk when I looked over at the yearling pen and noticed that Viola looked funny.....too far away to see why, but didn't look right. So I went over to see. She was alert, but she had a HUGE pile of foam under her mouth on the ground and was constantly dripping more. Just foam, no stomach contents at that time. She was not bloated. I looked inside the sheds and the other five yearlings(Olivia, Perian, Shebang, Mirage and Dune) were all the same. Very scary looking but I had heard of clover causing foaming in horses so wasn't freaking out yet, though very concerned. Checked the other pens and my milking doe herd was all out grazing, but my mature bucks(Eclipse, Camaro and Ichago, a Camaro son I had recently traded a lady back for) were foaming at the mouth also. Started reading up on clover and foaming......didn't seem like I was seeing the usual, it was too intense. Then the bucks started puking up rumen contents. Through the nose and mouth, very uncomfortable. I started freaking out. Andrew and I worked on treating(drenches, shots, you name it, we did it) the yearlings and the mature bucks for several hours then I noticed a few of my does were starting to drool and foam....Oh no. Spree, Jamboree, Shenanigan, Princess, Drama and Spritzer were the worst, but ALL the does were acting very uncomfortable. Except Lark, I can truthfully say that the whole time Andrew and I were out in the dark drenching and shooting up the whole herd, Lark chewed her cud and talked to me. So we treated *everyone* intensely that first night(even Lark). Took until 2:00 AM. Got a few hours sleep and by morning the only terribly sick ones were Camaro, Eclipse, Ichago, Viola, Olivia, Perian, Shebang, Mirage, Dune, Spree, Shenanigan and Jamboree. And they looked *terrible*. 
Princess, Drama and Spritzer had no milk but they wanted on the stand and looked 99% better. Everyone else acted about normal, though ticked because I didn't feed anyone any grain that day figuring their stomachs might be delicate. So back to treating the really sick ones. As you know, I lost Eclipse first, then within the hour, Spree and then Camaro. It was heart-rending to lose Spree, and bad to lose Eclipse, but Camaro broke my heart. I have never had a buck like him, he was the sweetest guy at all times, even during breeding season. He loved kisses and I knew his voice and he would always talk to me if he could see or hear me. Camaro will always be missed. At that time I was falling apart and feeling like I was going to lose them all. Spree's sister, Jamboree and their half sister, Shenanigan looked truly terrible, barely able to walk if I stood them on their feet, constantly vomiting and foaming. As were the yearlings, all of them. We kept treating all day. By the time we got finished with one pen, it was time to start on another. 
Susie, her daughter, and several other nearby members have been a great physical help and all of you have been super support. THANK YOU.
Now, a week after I fed the hay, I have still only lost the three goats. Jamboree and Shenanigan are almost their old selves. Shebang and Mirage are slowly but surely coming back to themselves. They have the milk to feed their kids again and are eating and cudding. Everyone is still very skinny and rough-looking. Perian popped a teeny-tiny cud today when her buckling started sucking, and she is eating some hay. Dune looks terrible and has not yet eaten or cudded since this began. He is no longer drooling or foaming, but I just can't get him to eat. Ichago, who never did more than a little foaming has also not eaten or cudded in a week. Thinner every day and is starting to look a little dull-eyed. All I can think to do I am doing, trying to rebuild such a compromised stomach as these guys must have. Olivia and Viola, the yearling, pregnant sisters are still not so hot. Viola is the worst. Hasn't eaten or cudded since this began. Seems to just be stuck and not getting worse or better but she has to slide downhill if she won't eat.
Olivia went into premature labour yesterday and as weak as she was after fighting for her own life for 5 days, delivered premie twins. I had to help as they were very tangled. I felt terrible having to go in on a SICK yearling. I expected the kids to be dead after all that, but they were alive and after a few tubed meals, are now sucking it down with a pritchard nipple. A buck and doe, but unfortunately, the doeling has double teats! So they will need good butcher/companion homes as soon as they are well and truly started. Olivia passed her afterbirth and has perked up a lot since delivering her kids. I think the kids were really dragging her recovering body down. She looks awful, but is eating a bit and talks to me constantly.
That is the update. I am so thankful not to have lost more so far and am fighting tooth and nail to save the remainder. It was PRAYER. They all looked so terrible. Please continue to pray hard as at least 4-5 of these are not out of the woods yet, far from it.
I still do not know what caused it, am going to call about hay testing tomorrow. I do not have the bale they were eating from, but I have three more. Hopefully we will come up with something. I have racked my brain but the ONLY change for ALL THREE pens was that hay. I can't think of anything else it could possibly be. Haven't been able to reach the hay seller yet, but am hoping to have some test results to tell him about after the hay testing. If it wasn't the hay, I am completely stumped.
If it WAS the hay, I do not care about financial compensation, but I need to let him know so it does NOT happen to someone else. It has been a nightmare of terrible proportions.
Again, THANK YOU.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

If that seems disjointed I do apologize. Still trying to get it all straight in my head.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Emily I am still praying & sending my healing thoughts & hugs your way! I am so glad some are doing so much better but still worried about the others. 
I am truly sorry for your Losses. Know that all of us here may not be able to be with you in person but were with you in spirit & our thoughts are with you!
Huge hugs!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh Emily  This brought tears to my eyes. Than you so much for coming on here and letting us know. Prayers for you and your goats for sure! What a night mare (((hugs)))


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

ozark_jewels said:


> If that seems disjointed I do apologize. Still trying to get it all straight in my head.


Not disjointed at all. (((hugs))). It must have been purgatory on earth. Many prayers still headed your way.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

It sounds so much like what I just went through with gangrene mastitis. Mine was just a smaller scale, it was basically only me doing the work, but also just two goats instead of practically a whole herd. I would get done with one round in time to do another. Hardly getting any sleep. So exhausting. And then lost my sweet Baby Girl- my best nubian doe (she actually got into grain while she was sick ). I can just sympathize. So sorry for the ones you lost and I hope the ones that are still ill pull through for you.

I assume you've been doing cud transfers? Keep them up. With Abigail it took about 8 before she started cudding again. With that last one she finally took off. The first thing she ate well on her own was straw but before that I was giving her pine and honeysuckle to get her to eat a little bit- had to put it in her mouth but she would go ahead and eat a few bites. Are they drinking?


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

Keeping you and your goats in hopeful thoughts. Can't imagine going through something like that.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

I can't think of anything helpful to add, but wanted to add my support. I'll keep you and the herd in my prayers this week. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Wow. Continuing to think of you and yours Emily! *hugs*


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh Emily, I am so, so sorry. *hugs* I can't imagine what you've been through. All of my thoughts are with you and the goats that are still ill. If there is anything, any of us can do, please let us know.


----------



## Ranger (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh, Emily, I can't tell you how sorry I am. You are constantly in my thoughts, and I'm praying for the best possible outcome for your goats. Just know that we are all pulling for you.

Cathy


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

I continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers Emily. I can't imagine what you have gone through. I'm sure as things get better there..the loss has a chance to sink in deeper. I am so sorry for your lost goats. They weren't just goats to you. 

I hope you find the answers soon, something definite will help you to move on.

I can honestly say, after reading you all these years on this board, I can't think of better hands for sick goats to be in than yours. I know how much you care, your posts always reflect your genuine love and respect of goats.

Just because the storm is over, I won't forget you or your goats in the aftermath. Stay well and all the best from our homestead to yours. My prayers continue...


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

I wasn't able to come on Saturday because I am so immobile myself at the moment but know that Jerry looked at me and said, "She came when we needed her. We'll get her anything she needs!" These people appreciate you for your wisdom and your giving nature. You have the sweetest spirit and I admire you greatly for the personal choices and convictions you have held to in your life. I would hope that my own daughters could be at least half the woman that you are. I am overcome by sadness through this and have suffered some heart-breaking losses of my own lately (as it seems many on this list have this winter, as well) and, therefore, have been able to empathize with your situation more acutely. 

We will continue to pray for your and Andrew's strength to prevail through this amazing trial and that everything be brighter on the other side. Know that you are admired greatly by the friends you have faces for, as well as those you don't. Sleep well.

Gena


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

{{{HUGS}}} Oh, Emily, I am so saddened by your plight and wish I lived closer!

I am hesitant to suggest this, as you have so much more experience than I do, but perhaps I.V.'s for the *really* bad ones? To get some sugars in their system and perhaps flush out toxins?

Know that you, Andrew, and all of your lovely goats are in our prayers, and we are sending our warmest hopes to you and yours.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm in awe of your knowledge and endurance. I'm sure that your early action has been responsible for the recovery of so many. I hope that they all come back for you as soon as possible. 
Thank you for posting- this is the first place I come to read daily.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry you are going through all of this.


----------



## Zanzabeez ND (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh no! I just saw this thread. What an absolute nightmare! I cannot even imagine.... I am so so sorry and am sending prayers that your remaining goats all recover fully. (((Hugs)))

Tracy


----------



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

Emily, thank you for the update. We are all thinking of you and praying for you and your beloved goats. I told my husband about what was going on and he is praying for them as well. And he's not even the "goat person" in our house!

Your goats are very lucky to have you. It is amazing the amount of time, effort, and love you are putting into this and I only hope you are rewarded by the remainder of your herd making a full recovery. Still sending tons of prayers, vibes and jingles from MD!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Emily, we are continuing to pray for you and your goat babies. Thank you for taking the time to check in with us and let us know how you all are doing. I can't imagine what you have been through and hope you have answers soon.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers go out for your goats and YOU AND YOUR BROTHER, you guys are going to need strength and take care of yourselves as well!! If you go down, they go down too.. Please take care of your self!!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Good News!! Ichago met me this morning at the hay feeder and started eating as soon as I filled it. He kept eating, not voraciously but steadily the entire time I milked(9 does), and then three times today I caught him chewing cud while sprawled in the sunshine. Seriously acting like a goat again!!
Dune is still "ugh" and Viola(pregnant yearling) is still not eating anything. But the Ichago thing has had me dancing for joy several times today. That is something for me, I do not dance. Ichago is also happy..........first time in a week that I did not drench him twice or more times a day, only once!!

Olivias premie kids are doing well now, their legs are starting to work properly and they LOVE to eat now, no more tubing for them. Still no teeth showing yet, just gums.
I took some pics with my phone today. They have a home with a friend as soon as they are doing well enough to be disbudded. She has named them already. She is the darker one and is called Esme and he is light and named Jimmy. Here is some good news for this thread!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh how sweet! So glad there still is some joy!!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

So happy that Ichago, is doing better! And that the babies are doing so well. What sweet little darlings.

I will continue to keep Dune and Viola in my thoughts. I'm glad Ichago gave you a reason to smile and dance today.


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful babies! I love the gray color on Esme. So sweet!

So glad for the good news! Still praying for you and your goats.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Have you tried Fast track to get their rumen working again?


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Waiting Falcon said:


> Have you tried Fast track to get their rumen working again?


Oh yes........and all sorts of other things. Cud swapping is the grossest but I've found it to be the most effective. Hasn't worked yet on these though.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh, Emily! They are just adora....

....THUNK!.....


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

So glad to hear your good news! It's funny how them just eating their hay becomes such a wonderful thing!


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

aren't they sweet. So glad to hear things are beginning to look up. Still thinking of you all.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

So glad to hear some good news Emily! I bet it's a little weight off your shoulder knowing at least 1 more is doing better. Each day a little better & a little better & pretty soon they'll all be acting like they used too!
Were going to keep praying!

Those babies are so adorable & I love the name Esme.


----------



## Ranger (Aug 6, 2010)

What great news!!! I hope the other two decide to follow Ichago's lead. 
Those babies are beautiful.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Great looking kids Emily!! Don't ya love it when a single animal can bring so much joy .. like your Ichago's recovering? I am thrilled for ya and hope the others surprise you in a day or two.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

So glad to see the good news. Those kids are adorable!!!

Please let us know how we can be of help to you as you and your herd continue to recover. 

(Although, I am of no help with dance lessons as I don't dance either!)

Keep up your great work. Your are an inspiration to us all!!!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I got to see the premies up close and personal today. Calliann, you'd fall over for real if you got close to them! You can feel their little teeth coming in, and they are just too adorable for words.

Ichy is lookin' mighty fine, too. Praise the Lord!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Look at those faces! Lovely widdle doaties.


----------



## Steph in MT (Sep 26, 2004)

ozark_jewels said:


> Good News!! Ichago met me this morning at the hay feeder and started eating as soon as I filled it. He kept eating, not voraciously but steadily the entire time I milked(9 does), and then three times today I caught him chewing cud while sprawled in the sunshine. Seriously acting like a goat again!!
> Dune is still "ugh" and Viola(pregnant yearling) is still not eating anything. But the Ichago thing has had me dancing for joy several times today. That is something for me, I do not dance. Ichago is also happy..........first time in a week that I did not drench him twice or more times a day, only once!!
> 
> Olivias premie kids are doing well now, their legs are starting to work properly and they LOVE to eat now, no more tubing for them. Still no teeth showing yet, just gums.
> I took some pics with my phone today. They have a home with a friend as soon as they are doing well enough to be disbudded. She has named them already. She is the darker one and is called Esme and he is light and named Jimmy. Here is some good news for this thread!


This brought me to tears of joy... so glad to see some good news from your neck of the woods~


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I am so happy for you! Seeing some finally good news is amazing. I am glad the preemies are doing much better and even better they already have a home! I pray Viola and Dune start doing better soon :awh:. Will they eat green leaves at all? When one of my bucks went down HARD the only thing I could get him to eat after days of not eating was green leaves. When he FINALLY started eating just a bit of green leaves well I tell you I started bawling right then and there, because that's when I knew he was going to be okay.

I am so glad Ichigo is doing good and finally acting like a goat. How is Olivia doing?

Justine


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok, back on for an update! Sorry its so long in between. We are trying to prepare for my brothers wedding in Wisconsin this Saturday. The whole family is going(except me), and there is a lot to do to ensure that everyones chores and dairy milking goes as smoothly as possible for the three days they will be gone. Thank goodness for Pony and her hubby who are going to help me get thru the weekend. I was just thinking today how thankful I am that this goat disaster is winding down. Don't think I could handle the drenching of sick goats on top of everything else.LOL!!
And it is winding down!!:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:
Dune started eating two days after my last post and is now completely his old self(a little leary when he sees me coming, I think he checks to see if my hands are empty...). My boy is BACK!!!
Viola kidded with twin does, as you know from Dreamgoat Annies post(thanks Sue!). One dead and very swollen(not from being long dead, I think it was a result of their systems shutting down from their mothers long illness), one alive but very small and weak. Her body is too big for her pencil legs, but she surprised me by drinking on her own with some encouragement, on the second day. She is now trying to stand on her own but hasn't achieved that yet. She sleeps most of the time but sometimes I catch her watching me as I move about the trailer. Her world is a banana box by the couch with twice daily towel changes. Today I set her on her feet after eating lunch and she stood swaying from side to side but managed to pee standing up for the first time. It made me cry. I think she is growing too. She is unbelievably beautiful(of course I'm not a BIT predjudiced!), but these pictures don't do her justice. Again they were taken with my phone so the quality is poor. But they give you an idea. The first two are of her at a couple days old.



















And here she is standing for the first time on her own long enough for me to snap a picture.










And Viola is doing great!!! Just like Dune, she is terribly thin, but eating like a horse. The whole yearling group looks like death warmed over, but they are eating, cudding and acting like normal goaties again.
Ichigo is putting weight back on fast and soon he and Dune will go into the same pen, along with Fizzer, my yearling buck who has been over at a friends his whole life.
I have not tubed or given any shots for the last two days......it is heaven.:goodjob:
Thank you to everyone who has helped with anything in anyway, thoughts, prayers, you-name-it, THANK YOU.:grouphug:

If I overlooked questions you asked, please bring them to my attention. I promise I read every post on this thread, but with all that was going on, I'm sure I forgot to answer questions. Please don't think I was ignoring you!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Gah!! Sorry for the photo size, let me go fix that!! Please be patient, the pics will return shortly.

*A few frustrating minutes later* Can't seem to resize those last two pictures. Sorry folks!!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh my goodness, she is precious!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

That baby is so very sweet looking. There just isn't anything sweeter than baby goaties. 

Only question I have is have you got the report back on the hay yet?


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

cc said:


> Only question I have is have you got the report back on the hay yet?


Still trying to find the best place to send it and what tests to run. Probably send it off next week. With my brothers wedding, this week was a loss for planning *anything* else.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh what a sweet Miracle darling!!


----------



## Hank (Oct 14, 2009)

Emily, there are no words to describe how wonderful it is to hear good news coming from your farm:bouncy:. My wife is not one to spend any time on the computer and has never been on this site, but every day since this whole thing started she comes in from work and the first words are "What's happening at Emily's!".
When I just read your above posts to her she sat down and cried like a baby. It just all caught up with her.
You, your family and all of your goats have been in our thoughts every moment since this nightmare started. As I have said on here before I have never met you but from reading your posts over the years I knew if anyone was equipped to handle this it was you.
Having said that, I AM SO SO SORRY THAT YOU HAD TO GO THROUGH IT!
I know you will do like the rest of us in "Goatdom". 
Cry for the ones you lost, hug the ones who made it and learn from the experience.
The one thing I have learned from this is all of us on this site may have different ways of doing things an we will never agree on some things but we all care for each other and LOVE OUR GOATS:grouphug:.
God Bless you and yours Emily and everyone else on this site, or as I like to call it "Goatdom" Off:soap: now.

Hank
www.doublemfarmandchuckwagon.webs.com


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

Omigosh, Viola's baby is beyond adorable! I can hardly wait to see her this weekend.

It's fantastic that she's alive and thriving. You are such a good goat mom!

Sue


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Dreamgoat Annie said:


> Omigosh, Viola's baby is beyond adorable! I can hardly wait to see her this weekend.
> 
> It's fantastic that she's alive and thriving. You are such a good goat mom!
> 
> Sue


Hey! When are you going to be there? Nick and I will be there this weekend, too!


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

Pony said:


> Hey! When are you going to be there? Nick and I will be there this weekend, too!


Really? Way cool! Probably mid-day Saturday. We'll know for sure tomorrow, then John will call Emily to see if that timing is convenient for her.

Sue


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Dreamgoat Annie said:


> Really? Way cool! Probably mid-day Saturday. We'll know for sure tomorrow, then John will call Emily to see if that timing is convenient for her.
> 
> Sue


Slick. Hope we can meet up. We'll be choring there this weekend, and have a lot to do here as far as unpacking and all, but would love to meet you!


----------



## Ranger (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok Pony and Sue, knock it off!! You're making the rest of us jealous!!!! We all want to go to see Emily too, ya know!!! lol

Emily, I'm so very glad for the good news from your place. The baby is such a little angel.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Sounds like everything is getting back to normal around the farm for you Emily Thank God!
Those little babies are adorable & a blessing after all that's been going on.


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

Ranger said:


> Ok Pony and Sue, knock it off!! You're making the rest of us jealous!!!! We all want to go to see Emily too, ya know!!! lol
> 
> Emily, I'm so very glad for the good news from your place. The baby is such a little angel.


Maybe we could have a Homesteady Today goat forum get-together some time, hmmm? Wouldn't THAT be fun!

Sue


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Dreamgoat Annie said:


> Maybe we could have a Homesteady Today goat forum get-together some time, hmmm? Wouldn't THAT be fun!
> 
> Sue


I'm all for it, 'specially since we live closer to lots of folks now.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm SO happy to read some good news from you, Emily. I'm praying that all will go smoothly for you now.


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

The baby goats are adorable. I'm so glad your goats are doing better.


----------

